# Head Trimming Monster & Dora regrowth



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, I have a maltese so you think I would be good at this but both my Havs are horrible about head hair breakage. Belle prefers having her hair up and just never bothers with it she has had long head hair forever. Actually, it is completely Dash- he breaks his own by rubbing his head on everything and chews off Dora's. You wash his paws he rubs his face on everything, he then walks over. He practically made Dora bald on top this winter though. I didn't really care as Dora is just a pet so I let him and she let him. But now it is starting to grow out again as Dash has grown up but in that awkard needs a top knot stage or Dora is going to break it off. Dora is so used to not having one that she goes nuts when I put one in and rubs her face and top over everything. I would like her to have one again and know some have wrapped their dog's head hair but obviously I am not good at it! I just need her to put up with it for a few weeks to get used to it without her rubbing it out.

Here are some pics for you to see what has gone on and what I mean when I want her to have head hair again  Any advice on regrowing head hair?

Dora- a year before Dash came along with tons of head hair









Dora- Christmas this year, with hardly any head hair









Dora today with my approach to keep her to keep a topknot in and grow it out aka conehead Dora!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Maybe she's just going bald? lol

Ryan


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

LOLOLOL, now that looks like a true invite from you for Dasher to go for her top knot as it is PAPER!!!! You know what happens with Havanese and paper!!!! LOL


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Dora is just BEAUTIFUL with or without head hair. I absolutely LOVE her coloring.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ryan- have any extra rogain? HEHEHEHEHE you asked for it!

Kathy- good point! Fortunately he is a papertowel and toliet paper shredder but having a Daddy who leaves books and journals around, he knows regular paper is off limits!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Poor baby! They do look beautiful to us, but I'm sure there is frustration trying to figure out what to do.

Instantly reminded me of those Samurai topknots. ound: How about this one:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Guess I walked right into that one... lol.

Ryan


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Dora is adorable no matter what Dash does! 
I agree with Kathy, it will be amazing if the paper doesn't act as a magnet for Dashie, lol.
Carole


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Dora is beautiful with her bow...without anything...and with her handle!! I do think Cicero would think he has a new toy with the paper...lol

I don't have any advice. Cicero got his hair chewed off lots during the summer and it's still not in good shape BUT he is rubbing his face on a rug a lot and I think he keeps it broken off. I think the texture of his hair is also a cause for it to break. All I know to do is say "stop" when I see him rubbing his face...take the band out at night..and pray it will grow!

You do have that first picture in a frame don't you???


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

amanda what kind of bands are you using? i've found that the only ones that work well are the little Goody latex ones you can buy at Target. i've a pack of clear ones, which i like because then you just notice the dog, not the topknot. if you braided, just one braid, down the middle instead of an actual top knot would dasher leave it alone? i find that even with shorter hairs closest to the bridge of posh's nose if i start the braid down low enough it will catch these shorties and i can "braid up" and keep it out of her eyes and more "together" and still her eyes aren't bulging out of her head. i have also stopped putting her hair into a "fountain" and instead when it's in a top knot i leave it partly in the band, like a "bun." violet calls it her "plump." i have no idea why...

Here are some examples:
Braided down the middle-









Two "plumps"-









One "plump"-


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! She's aDORAbel.

Posh's nubs are cute too!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

No advice because we have a fuzz-ball but I love the photos!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

No advice from me, either, but Dora is so pretty, however her hair is!

I like Posh's braid, Amy.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I've always loved Dora's darling face, with or without a topknot. She's just the cutest girl. Dasher must be an awfully good boy not to let his shredding gene attack that paper on top of her head.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Dora is so beautiful. What a sweet face! 

Posh looks pretty with her hairdos.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Dora is my favorite Hav, so she can't do anything wrong. Posh is right up there, too!

I hope you get some good advice because I have the same problem with Max. Now that I have Cooper, the problem is worse because of their rough playing. Max plays the submissive dog and "presents" his throat to Cooper with an invitation to "kill" him. And Cooper complys by grabbing his throat and they growl and tumble around something fierce.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone. She is very cute and possibly too cute for her own good. She gets away with so much more than the other two because she is DH's favorite.

Okay Dora is a little brat and got the paper out but at least with it, she didn't yank out here. I left the house and couldn't quit telling her leave it. I am half tempted to get a cone for her so she can't remove it for a few days  Maybe when I take it off, she won't remember the hair tie? 

Amy- I have everything (seriously!) but Dora doesn't have long enough hair to do a braid or any waterfal at this point. She has about the length of a 6 month old hav on top. It just goes into a top knot but definitely no waterfall. if you take her hair out, the longest can reach to her nose and she has a medium hav muzzle.

This is Dasher's new way of keeping her attention it is with his paws rather than his teeth. I think she kind of likes it like a massage


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Dasher, keep your paws off Dora, your brute! ound:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

That was really cute. Dora actually has a smile on her face. But I couldn't also help noticing Princess Belle sitting on her pink princess pillow. She's a hoot.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Amanda she's so darn cute even without a topknot.

To hell with it!

Actually, my mom asked me if I would consider giving her "bangs" before I leave for Japan, since my main concern is Adam won't give her a topknot...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- send her here and Dash will give her bangs 

Jeanne- I am holding her with my hand hence her awkward stance on the pillow (my new creation which all the dogs fight over!) cause she wants to go over and attack them for acting like dogs. Dash is submissive to her but Dora and her have gotten into it a lot lately. Belle has always felt it was her duty to police dogs who act like dogs


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda, the ultimate solution: send Dasher my way!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

What a funny video. Amanda, your dogs are adorable, and so is Posh!
Gina


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Have you tried plastic barretts? I may try them with Sophie. Her groomer said she is getting too much breakage from her top knot. I've been doing braids but she said I need to take them out every so often also or they become a big matt. She suggested the barretts.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maryam- you would send him back in a second. He is such a Mommy's boy- it is ridiculous. Well you could probably steal him for awhile if you brought Pablo to play with. Just watch out when he realizes his mommy is gone!!!

Perugina-I am willing to try anything she will leave in. Today is just a small rubber band and I keep catching her rubbing her head on the couch!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Perugina said:


> Have you tried *plastic barretts*? I may try them with Sophie. Her groomer said she is getting too much breakage from her top knot. I've been doing braids but she said I need to take them out every so often also or they become a big matt. She suggested the barretts.


I tried the them but Comet liked to pull Oliver's top knot and I was afraid he would sallow them. They both have bangs now. :frusty:


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

When Sophie comes back from the groomer or if I braid or put her hair in a pony, she goes right to the carpeted area to try and rub them/it out. I wish I could leave it long and it would part naturally around her eyes...but no. I am having luck with smaller braids starting at the corners of her eyes. The rest of the hair is parting in the middle and she seems to be less annoyed by braids than the top pony. I'm going to try the barretts just to see if she will leave them in...but I have my doubts.

Hope you find what works best for Dora!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

I have tried a few things with Tango. The thing I've found that works the best (but unfortunately requires the most practice) is this:

Pull her hair into a ponytail on top of her head (don't secure it, just pull it together). I make it pretty close to the front of her head, which would probably work best since you said some of the hair is short near the eyes.

Put a TINY ITSY BITSY TINY amount of hair gel where all of the ends come together. Did I mention you just need a TINY dot?

Take a wrapping paper. Fold it in half, then wrap the paper around the ponytail. Like you're wrapping a burrito - I usually place the hair in the center of the paper, then wrap the right side around, then the left side around (basically folding the paper into thirds, with the hair inside). Make sure the folds go toward the back (fold away from her nose, not toward it).

Holding the paper, make sure the back of the ponytail is pretty tight (so it won't fall forward) but that the front is loose enough for your pup to blink.

Fold the paper over (with her hair in it) toward her back. Wrap a band around this, making sure the band stays on the paper.

You're basically creating one of the little "poofs" that is pictured in this thread, but with gel to hold the ends together, and paper to protect the hair.

Tango has almost no breakage at all, because the band never touches her hair. Plus, with the paper folder over, the topknot stays in place better and is more difficult for them to pull out.

Cut out the band each night (don't try to reuse them), open up the topknot and slide the paper off. You can buy the tiny latex bands from just about anyone who sells dog bows. The wrapping papers as well, although you can also buy those at most beauty supply stores.

Let me know if that makes sense. I can try to take pictures of Tango when I put in her new knot tonight, but I can't guarantee she'll sit still very well.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Sounds interesting...

So basically you take the band out every night, let them sleep with it down and then put it back in the next morning...yikes! I have trouble getting my own hair brushed before I get out the door!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Amanda, 
I am of no help but Dora is beautiful with or without head hair :biggrin1:

I am going through something similar right now with Teddy because his topknot is the puppies favorite toy, lol. I may just give him bangs.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ I agree w/the others, Dora is aDORAble no matter what the hair style  She has got to be one of the cutest Havs I know.

I won't be much help w/the top-knot issue. As you know, Tori is like Belle, she actually prefers to have a top-knot. However, she does have a preference as to what I use to hold them in. If I try to use one of the heavier PetEdge type barrettes (the ones made w/the metal clip) she'll run around pawing at it trying to get it out. If I use a scrunchie, band, claw clip, or light weight barrette, no problem at all. Can I tell you how many of those really cute heavier barrettes we have??? :frusty:


----------

